# wie in After Effects (ohne plug in) diesen "digitale Punkte" Effekt hinbekommen?



## Psycho_Dad (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute.

Wie bekommt man dieses digitale Aussehen hin, wie es auf folgendem Bild zu erkennen ist? http://www.artofvfx.com/BATTLESHIP/BS_PROLOGUE_VFX_10.jpg
andere Bilder in der Art: http://www.artofvfx.com/2579/

Ich habe es bereits mit einer Kombination aus CC Ball Action, Leuchten und Weichzeichner versucht, aber das wirkt wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------

